# New to Bettas



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

I was gifted a Male betta, he is beautiful, and about to be gifted 3 female bettas.

Right now Mr. Betta is in a 5gal with a male guppy. Had them in there for about 2 days now and seem to have no problems.

I've read bettas like to "rest" on objects, what would you guys recommend?
Also what types of food are best for bettas? Live? Freeze dried? Flake?

Any help is greatly appreciated

Thanks 
J


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Please check out Chickadee's excellent multi-post write up about bettas. It is on the top of the Betta forum. Those posts taught me more about betta care than anything else. 

I would be very careful about introducing the females to the male, but that's just me. And guppies that have long fins are not a good idea either. I would take that guppy out immediately if it was mine because bettas tear up other fish quick and I wouldn't risk his life. Nor would I want to stress out the betta. Make sure you have another tank set up in case you need to separate quick, or get a tank divider although that wouldn't really be ideal either cause then your betta would never relax. I'm sure you will find lots of info to read about here. Good luck! 

:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As posted above,be very careful with the guppy.Even if they have been ok for a few days,he may decide the gupp is a rival male and eat him.With the females,its not a good idea to put them together or with the male.You can research Sororities for the females,but they barely work and you must get about two to four more females,and heavily plant the tank with tons of hiding spots.They will still bicker a bit and form a pack similiar to lionesses.

As for resting objects a live or silk(not plastic,they rip fins)plant that has bushy leaves is nice.An oak or indian almond leaf will be good too,but will sink in a few days.They will also nest under them.A soft piece of driftwood that arches up towards the surface will be used too.

Never feed freeze dried,as bettas tend to bloat and this will worsen it.Pellets are good,i use several types.i feed Atison Betta PRO,New Life Spectrum Grow,HBH,Hikari and for my macs,Trout chow.Frozen is good and if you feed frozen daphnia,it will act as a laxative,as the pea does,and is more natural.you can feed frozen BBS as well, but some adults will take a few days to figure out they can still eat it.Live is the best,and you can hatch your own BBS,though for just a few fish,its a bit too much.Daphnia,grindal worms,Mosquito larvae in summer,if you family and neighbors wont mind,lol.Even ghost shrimp,but some bettas will not eat them.

Also,keep the tank covered because if hes spooked he may grow legs and jump.


----------

